# Jungian Analysis of Fight Club



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Not sure where to else put this, but this is a fantastic analysis of the movie Fight Club from an analytical psychology perspective: Shadow Boxing with Fight Club

For those less familiar with Jung's theories outside function theory, it's a good way to get a better grasp of how it works as well.


----------

